# Separating babies.



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

So as some people know I've had my first mommy mouse pass on unexpectedly, I still have no clue as to why. But here's the status of my litter. I have kept 2 does and one male I plan on breeding, which is semi futile since I was going to breed the new buck back to mama but oh well. But my biggest question is, when do I need to separate the litter? I've read that they can be sexually active at 5 weeks, and that bucks could take a little longer than that, but with my mama dying and I have to mother them a little still I'm just confused when I should separate the buck out, since he'll be solo. Any thoughts?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

4 week to the day is very very safe. Anything more and you risk pregnancies, which do happen occasionally this early. The buck will be fine alone with plenty of bedding to nest with.


----------



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

I take the bucks away when they are 4 weeks old. Does can stay longer with their mommy's.


----------

